# Csra



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to land water blind
1,3,4,7,8,9,10,12,13,14,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,35,36,37,38,40,41,42,43,44


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Are they doing the 2nd/3rd series today or Saturday?


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Today be done soon


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks pinetree, I'm rooting for # 13.. Good luck to you and your dog. Thanks.




Pinetree said:


> Today be done soon


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to water marks 11 dogs
4,10,22,23,25,29,36,38,40,42,42


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanx Pinetree. Rooting for #25.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open
10 1st
4 2
22. 3
41 4
23 RJ
Jam
36
38


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Amt to LB
1,2,4,5,6,7,8,13,14,15,16,17,18,20,22,24,25,27,29,30,31,33


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Amt to WB
1,2,4,7,8,13,15,16,18,20,27,33


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Chip McEwen, on your Open WIN with Seaside's Big Easy Drago! Drago was handled by Al Arthur.

Congratulations, Mike Ballezi, on your Open JAM with Seaside's Get the Party Started! Pink was handled by Al Arthur.

Congratulations to all the Open finishers; it's an honor to finish any FT Stake, especially the open.

rita


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Amt to WM
2,4,7,13,15,16,18,20,27,33
8 am start on one of the farms on 220 look for signs


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Pinetree said:


> Amt to WM
> 2,4,7,13,15,16,18,20,27,33
> 8 am start on one of the farms on 220 look for signs


Thanks for the report. Good luck with your dogs! Congrats to Al A. and the dogs, their owners.


----------



## Kory Poulsen (Jul 6, 2010)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations, Chip McEwen, on your Open WIN with Seaside's Big Easy Drago! Drago was handled by Al Arthur.
> 
> Congratulations, Mike Ballezi, on your Open JAM with Seaside's Get the Party Started! Pink was handled by Al Arthur.
> 
> ...


Another nice pup out of a nice Fen Wizzard breeding. Dragos littermate Belmars Junie B. Jones took 2nd in the Amateur over at Cimmarron. Congrats to all.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Anyone have derby results?


----------



## awclark (Oct 20, 2007)

Derby Results: 1st #10
2nd #12
3rd #6
4th #8
RJ #5
Jams: 2,11,14,15,21


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Any updates??


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Results up on EE. Thanks all!

~Tara


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Barb, Congratulations on Ten's OPEN 3rd and AM jam! Good weekend, girl! 

rita


----------

